
Show HN: How I host my blog on AWS and ci/tooling - dizzyVik
https://dizzy.zone/2018/08/15/How-I-host-this-blog-CI-and-tooling/
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
Agreed about DynamoDB being awesome but why the need for three different
database types (mysql and sqllite too) for a blog?

